# Ht



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I've done something stupid. The section, at the top of the HT page, the part that shows people who've visited your page; and like received and given. Some how I've deleted that part. How do I get it back?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Try this
Click on Private Messages Under your name so you see that page. 
Then on the right the mini statistics bar has an up and down arrow. If you do UP it disappears. If you see that bar, there should be down arrow or clicking on it to bring it back.

if that does not work, log out and log back in - that has reset it for someone before.

Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Try this
> Click on Private Messages Under your name so you see that page.
> Then on the right the mini statistics bar has an up and down arrow. If you do UP it disappears. If you see that bar, there should be down arrow or clicking on it to bring it back.
> 
> ...


Angie, I was trying to help her and did the same thing. I tried your suggestions above and had no luck. Those arrows are no longer there to click on.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

The only one w/a up-down arrow is the group membership. I did shutdown; nothing changed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

okay - can you to to UserCP, then Edit Options, and change the skin (down at the bottom); save it, then change it back or look at that area of your profile before going back to UserCP and Edit Option change skin, to see if any of this makes it change back.

And I'm asking Keith about any changes he might have made or any other information he might have. Matt/Kung may be along with more information, too.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

None of that worked.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I've taken it to the techs.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Did anyone figure this out?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Not yet that I know of.
I do know the likes and such went away and came back.

I've told Keith about this, so maybe he can figure something out.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't know what happened but all of mine are now back. Thank you.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone figure this out?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Check again Sandra. I can see that the s/w has been tweaked.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Nothing's changed.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Not only can I not see my own stats; no one else's comes up either.


----------

